# Polish Fattie



## plex03 (Nov 1, 2015)

Hey all, 

This is my first attempt at a fattie. Here's what I've done so far: (Part 1 - Prep)

1.) Made my own fresh "Wiejska Style" Fresh Polish Sausage. I stared with a 5 lb. pork shoulder and cubed it along with 15 cloves of chopped garlic.













2015-10-31 17.30.22.jpg



__ plex03
__ Nov 1, 2015






2.) Then ran the cubed pork and garlic through the meat grinder 2 times:













2015-10-31 17.30.27.jpg



__ plex03
__ Nov 1, 2015






3.) Added fresh Marjoram, salt, pepper and mustard seed & ice water to the mixture. Mixed, covered and wrapped overnight in the fridge. 

4.) Made my bacon weave:













2015-11-01 09.44.34.jpg



__ plex03
__ Nov 1, 2015






5.) Rolled out 1 lb. of the homemade sausage per the awesome tips on here:













2015-11-01 09.50.01.jpg



__ plex03
__ Nov 1, 2015






6.) Layered with swiss cheese:













2015-11-01 09.50.48.jpg



__ plex03
__ Nov 1, 2015


















2015-11-01 09.52.24.jpg



__ plex03
__ Nov 1, 2015






8.) Then sauerkraut, and some onions that I sweated. 













2015-11-01 10.11.45.jpg



__ plex03
__ Nov 1, 2015






8.) Rolled (again per the incredible tips on here)













2015-11-01 10.13.22.jpg



__ plex03
__ Nov 1, 2015






9.) Wrapped in the bacon weave and chilled in freezer for 30 minutes. 













2015-11-01 11.07.12.jpg



__ plex03
__ Nov 1, 2015






I'll add Part 2 at time of smoking/post smoke.

*Part 2:*

10.) Fatties going in the Brinkmann Electric Smoker with Applewood Chunks:













2015-11-01 11.18.00.jpg



__ plex03
__ Nov 1, 2015





  2 hours and 45 minutes later....













File Nov 01, 2 18 19 PM.jpeg



__ plex03
__ Nov 1, 2015






12.) Popped them into a 400 degree oven just to tighten up the bacon a tad and here's the end result after resting:













2015-11-01 14.38.51.jpg



__ plex03
__ Nov 1, 2015


----------



## hardcookin (Nov 1, 2015)

That looks like it is going to be awesome!


----------



## davesurf (Nov 1, 2015)

Damn that looks good


----------



## smokeymose (Nov 1, 2015)

Looks like I may be in the market for a meat grinder![emoji]9786[/emoji]


----------



## siege (Nov 1, 2015)

Damn, I love this site ! That looks delicious ! Nowhere else on the web but a meat smoking forum can you find a combination like that. It will never be on the menu at cardiologists convention, but I will have to try one. Thanks !


----------



## plex03 (Nov 1, 2015)

Good 'ol KitchenAid Grinder Attachment for the mixer.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 1, 2015)

SmokeyMose said:


> Looks like I may be in the market for a meat grinder![emoji]9786[/emoji]


Good 'ol KitchenAid Grinder Attachment.


----------



## tropics (Nov 1, 2015)

plex03 said:


> Good 'ol KitchenAid Grinder Attachment for the mixer.


Thats what I bought to make my own Kielbasi LOL now I have a Kitchener #12

Richie

Owe I am watching this


----------



## crankybuzzard (Nov 1, 2015)

This promises to end very well!  Can't wait!


----------



## plex03 (Nov 1, 2015)

Part 2 added to original post. Turned out great. Very old world flavor most likely due to the marjoram. 

A little 1000 Island Dressing and Bavarian Style Ground Mustard on the side. YUM!


----------



## smokeymose (Nov 1, 2015)

Was thinking deli rye swirl and Thousand Island myself....:-)
Points!


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 1, 2015)

P03, great looking fatties !


----------



## plex03 (Nov 1, 2015)

CrazyMoon said:


> P03, great looking fatties !


Thank you. I'm very happy with the results.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Nov 1, 2015)

That looks almost magical!  Great job!


----------



## plex03 (Nov 1, 2015)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> That looks almost magical! Great job!


Thanks.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 1, 2015)

Very nice! Now you need to make your own pastrami. Easy and WAY better than Boarshead.

I have a KA Grinder. It's ok for a quick batch of sausage, up to 5 pounds, but slow and not efficient. The Kitchener #12 is on my Christmas list. It is the ONLY electric under $200 that uses all metal drive gears...JJ


----------



## b-one (Nov 1, 2015)

Glad to see the bacon on the outside! looks like a great fatty!


----------



## plex03 (Nov 1, 2015)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Very nice! Now you need to make your own pastrami. Easy and WAY better than Boarshead.
> 
> I have a KA Grinder. It's ok for a quick batch of sausage, up to 5 pounds, but slow and not efficient. The Kitchener #12 is on my Christmas list. It is the ONLY electric under $200 that uses all metal drive gears...JJ


You have me intrigued. Have you done your own Pastrami before? Do tell.....do tell. 

I too may put that Kitchener #12 on my list.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 2, 2015)

*Killer Corned Beef Brine*

1Gal Cold Water

1/2C Morton Kosher Salt (3/4C if DC)

1/4C Pickling Spice

1C Diced Onion

4 Cloves Garlic, chopped. 

1Ea Carrot, diced

1Ea Rib Celery, diced

1T Fresh Thyme Leaves (1tsp Dry)

2T Brown Sugar

1T Cure #1

Toast the Pickling Spices in a dry 2 Qt Pot over medium heat until fragrant.

Add 1Qt of the Water and the remaining EXCEPT the Cure #1.

Bring to a Boil and simmer 5 minutes.

Add this " Tea " to the remaining 3QT Cold Water in a food safe container and stir in the 1T Cure #1.

Measure the thickness of the meat at the thickest point.

Brine One Day for each 1/2 inch of thickness of the thickest part.

Soak completely submerged, weight down with a bag of water.

Everything may fit in a Ziplock 2 Gallon Bag if you don't have a Food Safe Container.

Place Bag in another container or roasting pan in case of leaks.

*Better 'en NY Pastrami Rub*

2T Turbinado Sugar

2T Black Peppercorns

1T Coriander Seed

1T Dill Seed

1T Dry Minced Onion

1T Dry Minced Garlic

1tsp Allspice Berries

1tsp Mustard Seed

1tsp Dry Thyme Leaves

3 Bay Leaves, crumbled

1tsp Juniper Berries 

All Spices are Whole and are toasted in a dry pan over Medium heat until fragrant.

Let the Spices cool then Grind in a cheapo Coffee Grinder until slightly less than Coarse. The Garlic and Onion do not need to be toasted. If grinding do so only slightly as the Minced size is pretty close to perfect for Pastrami.

Rub the Corned Beef with a light coat of Mustard then generously coat with Rub and rest overnight if desired, Smoke at 225°F until a probe slides in with no resistance. Rest 30 minutes and Slice. or Refrigerate and slice for Sandwiches.

For a Quicker Cook, Smoke 4-6 hours and Steam until probe tender.

This was some some seriously Good Eats...Enjoy...JJ


----------



## tropics (Nov 2, 2015)

Plex that looks great,Follow JJs recipe you can't go wrong.Glad I took another look you added the pics of it Nice

Richie


----------



## plex03 (Nov 2, 2015)

WOW! Thanks for this, Chef JimmyJ.

Needless to say, this is next on the list of things to do.


----------



## jhend (Nov 2, 2015)

JJ, this recipe sounds great. what type of wood do you smoke the pastrami with?

Thanks John


----------

